# Schauspieler Alan Rickman ist verstorben



## CarolaHo (14. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schauspieler Alan Rickman ist verstorben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schauspieler Alan Rickman ist verstorben


----------



## Davki90 (14. Januar 2016)

Sehr schade! Fand ihn ein toller Schauspieler! Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

Der Name hatte mir nichts gesagt, aber natürlich kannte ich ihn sofort, als ich ihn sah, obwohl ich speziell mit Harry Potter nichts am Hut hab...  aber selbst bei den Happen, die ich da mitbekam, hat man gemerkt, dass er gut war.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2016)

_"Bei Grabthar's Hammer, bei den Söhnen von Worvan, ..."_ ist ehrlich gesagt, die einzige Rolle, für die ich ihn kenne. Und in der war er grandios.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2016)

Aber Die hard 1 (Stirb Langsam) müßtest Du kennen. Jack Gruber (der vom Hochhaus fällt) ist genauso Alan Rickman.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber Die hard 1 (Stirb Langsam) müßtest Du kennen. Jack Gruber (der vom Hochhaus fällt) ist genauso Alan Rickman.


Tatsache. Wieder was gelernt. Mit der Frisur + Bart hab ich den gar nicht erkannt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. Januar 2016)

RIP 

Für die Anhänger alter Helden, ist es im Moment eine echt schwierige Zeit. 

Clusterfuck !


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2016)

nicht zu vergessen der Methedron in Dogma oder die Originalstimme von Marvin im unterschätzten Per Anhalter durch die Galaxies Film


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Januar 2016)

neben Snape kannte ich ihn vor allem als Gruber aus dem ersten Stirb Langsam und als Sheriff von Nothingham in Robin Hood: König der Diebe (der mit Kostner, nicht der mit Crowe)


----------



## lars9401 (14. Januar 2016)

R.I.P.  Wieso immer alle so früh ?

Er spricht in Alice im Wunderland die Raube, nicht die Grinsekatze.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> neben Snape kannte ich ihn vor allem als Gruber aus dem ersten Stirb Langsam und als Sheriff von Nothingham in Robin Hood: König der Diebe (der mit Kostner, nicht der mit Crowe)



die einzigen 2 anderen Robin Hoods sind der Disneyfilm und der von Mel Brooks


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2016)

Helden in Strumpfhosen? 

Es gab aber noch mehr Robin Filme (30er/50er/60er Jahre, eine Serie in den 80er Jahren u.a.).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber Die hard 1 (Stirb Langsam) müßtest Du kennen. Jack Gruber (der vom Hochhaus fällt) ist genauso Alan Rickman.



Hans Gruber bitte schön.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2016)

Jepp. Wobei lt. Wikipedia:

Deutsche Synchronisation
DarstellerDeutscher Sprecher[SUP][9][/SUP]RolleBruce WillisManfred LehmannJohn McClaneAlan RickmanLutz MackensyHans "Jack" GruberReginald VelJohnsonEngelbert von NordhausenSeargent Al PowellBonnie BedeliaMonica BielensteinHolly McClane GennaroAlexander GodunovJürgen HeinrichKarlPaul GleasonHans-Werner BussingerDeputy Chief Dwayne T. RobinsonHart BochnerFrank GlaubrechtHarry EllisWilliam AthertonUwe PaulsenRichard ThornburgClarence Gilyard Jr.Joachim TennstedtTheoJames ShigetaDieter RanspachJoe TakagiRobert DaviHelmut GaußSpecial Agent JohnsonGrand L. BushUlrich GressiekerAgent JohnsonDe’voreaux WhiteBenjamin VölzArgyleDennis HaydenJürgen KluckertEddieAl LeongMichael ChristianUliAndreas WisniewskiMathias EinertTonyLorenzo CaccialanzaTobias MeisterMarcoGary RobertsThomas PetruoHeinrichWilhelm von HomburgMarlin WickJamesDavid UrsinEberhard PrüterHarvey JohnsonGeorge ChristyPeter Schiff (Schauspieler)Dr. HasseldorfMatt LandersDetlef BierstedtCaptain MitchellAnthony PeckReinhard Kuhnert (Schriftsteller)PolizistGerard BonnFrank Schröder (Schauspieler)Kristoff


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> die einzigen 2 anderen Robin Hoods sind der Disneyfilm und der von Mel Brooks


Von einem derart klassischen Stoff wie Robin Hood soll es nur* 4 *Verfilmungen geben ...?
Entschuldige mal, aber das kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen?

Hier mal eine Liste bei IMDb mit über 100 (*hundert*(!)) Robin Hood Filmen - und das sind nur diejenigen, die "Robin Hood" auch im Titel des Films haben.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Von einem derart klassischen Stoff wie Robin Hood soll es nur* 4 *Verfilmungen geben ...?
> Entschuldige mal, aber das kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen?
> 
> Hier mal eine Liste bei IMDb mit über 100 (*hundert*(!)) Robin Hood Filmen - und das sind nur diejenigen, die "Robin Hood" auch im Titel des Films haben.


  Auch nicht zu vergessen "Boyz in the _Hood_" mit Ice-Cube oder "Batman & _Robin_"    und die Pornoversion "Robin's Wood"  mit dem Sherriff von Nuttingham, Bruder Fuck und Laid Marian.. "^^


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2016)

Helden in Strumpfhosen die Verarsche ebenso.


----------



## svd (14. Januar 2016)

Hat Enisra nicht nur andeuten wollen, dass von den hunderten Verfilmungen lediglich jene von "Disney" und "Mel Brooks" noch irgendwie von Relevanz wären?

Aus Nostalgiegründen würde ich noch den "Errol Flynn" mit in die Liste nehmen, auch wegen der legendären Fechtszene mit "Basil Rathbone". 

Der Rest ist tatsächlich zum Vergessen. (Halt, an den einen mit dem "Connery/Hepburn-Bonus" kann ich mich dunkel erinnern. Bleh.)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> (Halt, an den einen mit dem "Connery/Hepburn-Bonus" kann ich mich dunkel erinnern. Bleh.)



Der mit Rickman hat auch nen Connery-Bonus.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der mit Rickman hat auch nen Connery-Bonus.



der von Mel Brooks hat Patrick Steward, besser gehts nicht


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Januar 2016)

Nicht der auch noch noch. Hab ihn immer gerne gesehen, vor allem hab ich auch seine Stimme gerne gehört.

Was für ein beschissener Winter bisher: Lemmy Kilmister, Maja Maranow, David Bowie und jetzt auch noch Alan Rickman. In der Familie gab es vor ein paar Wochen auch nen Todesfall, langsam reicht es wirklich.


----------



## GremlinGizmo (14. Januar 2016)

@NEAWOULF
Ja, es reicht wirklich langsam für das neue Jahr, Lemmy - Guru Josh -  David Margulies - Maja Maranow - David Bowie.......R.I.P.
Wir werden euch vermissen....


----------



## Pherim (14. Januar 2016)

Geht schon fast so weiter wie letztes Jahr... wobei Nimoy, Pratchett und Christopher Lee in einem Jahr wohl kaum zu überbieten sein dürfte. Wenn ichs recht bedenke ist Christoper Lee alleine schon nicht zu überbieten.

Nun ja. Ich frage mich, ob wirklich mehr Leute sterben oder nur mehr, die einem was bedeuten, auch weil man selbst älter wird und mehr berühmte Leute lange genug kennt um sie zu betrauern.


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2016)

Alan Rickman ist nicht tot er ist nur nachhause zurückgekehrt den er ist ein Seraphim und war als Metatron unterwegs und auch die mussten ihr geld verdienen weil es vom himmel kein Gehalt gibt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnyo5T32LKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Geht schon fast so weiter wie letztes Jahr... wobei Nimoy, Pratchett und Christopher Lee in einem Jahr wohl kaum zu überbieten sein dürfte. Wenn ichs recht bedenke ist Christoper Lee alleine schon nicht zu überbieten.
> 
> Nun ja. Ich frage mich, ob wirklich mehr Leute sterben oder nur mehr, die einem was bedeuten, auch weil man selbst älter wird und mehr berühmte Leute lange genug kennt um sie zu betrauern.



Du vergißt 2015 Pierre Brice. Und James Last. Dieses Jahr hat es auch noch Kurt Masur erwischt. Das sind erst einmal die die mir noch ad hoc eingefallen sind. Es waren aber definitiv noch mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber Die hard 1 (Stirb Langsam) müßtest Du kennen. Jack Gruber (der vom Hochhaus fällt) ist genauso Alan Rickman.


"Schieß DEM Fenster!" [emoji23]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> die einzigen 2 anderen Robin Hoods sind der Disneyfilm und der von Mel Brooks


Du hast Errol Flynn vergessen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Alan Rickman ist nicht tot er ist nur nachhause zurückgekehrt den er ist ein Seraphim und war als Metatron unterwegs und auch die mussten ihr geld verdienen weil es vom himmel kein Gehalt gibt ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja, Dogma ist auch ein großartiger Film.


----------



## Maiernator (14. Januar 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Geht schon fast so weiter wie letztes Jahr... wobei Nimoy, Pratchett und Christopher Lee in einem Jahr wohl kaum zu überbieten sein dürfte. Wenn ichs recht bedenke ist Christoper Lee alleine schon nicht zu überbieten.
> 
> Nun ja. Ich frage mich, ob wirklich mehr Leute sterben oder nur mehr, die einem was bedeuten, auch weil man selbst älter wird und mehr berühmte Leute lange genug kennt um sie zu betrauern.


Absolut sterben mehr Menschen, relativ deutlich weniger, kein Wunder es gibt ja einfach mehr Menschen auf der Erde als zb 1900.
 2/3 aller Menschen, die nach Schätzungen jemals gelebt haben und die 60 erreicht haben, leben noch.
Langsam sterben halt auch Schauspieler/Musiker, die ihre Blüte in den 70er und 80er hatten und da kennt man als unter 40 Jähriger auch einige. Schwarzenegger, Stallone etc nähern sich auch der Durchschnittslebenserwartung an und Leute wie Bud Spencer und Terence HiIl haben sie schon überschritten. Die nächsten 10-20 jahre werden die Helden der Kindheit wohl langsam alle sterben, denn die meisten sind zwischen 1940-1960 geboren, ein natürlicher Prozess.


----------



## Pherim (14. Januar 2016)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Absolut sterben mehr Menschen, relativ deutlich weniger, kein Wunder es gibt ja einfach mehr Menschen auf der Erde als zb 1900.
> 2/3 aller Menschen, die nach Schätzungen jemals gelebt haben und die 60 erreicht haben, leben noch.
> Langsam sterben halt auch Schauspieler/Musiker, die ihre Blüte in den 70er und 80er hatten und da kennt man als unter 40 Jähriger auch einige. Schwarzenegger, Stallone etc nähern sich auch der Durchschnittslebenserwartung an und Leute wie Bud Spencer und Terence HiIl haben sie schon überschritten. Die nächsten 10-20 jahre werden die Helden der Kindheit wohl langsam alle sterben, denn die meisten sind zwischen 1940-1960 geboren, ein natürlicher Prozess.


Gut, ich meine nicht im Vergleich von 1900 zu heute sondern im Vergleich von vor wenigen Jahren zu heute, wo subjektiv weniger berühmte Menschen gestorben sind, die mir persönlich etwas bedeutet haben. Aber wie du selbst schreibst mag das auch damit zusammen hängen, dass die Leute die einem vor einigen Jahren schon wichtig waren damals eben auch jünger waren. Und ich bin selbst noch vergleichsweise jung, daher fängt das Promisterben aus meiner Sicht vielleicht grade erst an, dabei findet es immer statt, nur vor ein paar Jahren waren mir die meisten von denen relativ egal weil ich sie eben nicht so gut kannte.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2016)

Naja komm früher gab es auch Legenden die leider gehen mußten: Hans Moser, Stan Laurel/Oliver Hardy, Louis de Funes, Heinz Erhardt, Lex Barker, Freddy Mercury, 90% von der Olsenbande, Heinz Schubert (Ein Herz und eine Seele), Diether Krebs u.s.w. Es gab schon früher gegangene Legenden die ich genau so vermisse.


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2016)

Alan Rickman: From Hans Gruber to Snape, the actor's most memorable roles


----------



## Maiernator (15. Januar 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Gut, ich meine nicht im Vergleich von 1900 zu heute sondern im Vergleich von vor wenigen Jahren zu heute, wo subjektiv weniger berühmte Menschen gestorben sind, die mir persönlich etwas bedeutet haben. Aber wie du selbst schreibst mag das auch damit zusammen hängen, dass die Leute die einem vor einigen Jahren schon wichtig waren damals eben auch jünger waren. Und ich bin selbst noch vergleichsweise jung, daher fängt das Promisterben aus meiner Sicht vielleicht grade erst an, dabei findet es immer statt, nur vor ein paar Jahren waren mir die meisten von denen relativ egal weil ich sie eben nicht so gut kannte.


ja wie gesagt, rein subjektiver eindruck.
Das ist genauso wie wir denken Gewalt nimmt zu, obwohl sie seit der industriellen Revolution rapide abgenommen hat bzw seitdem es Nationalstaaten gibt. Nennt sich kognitiver Bias(Verzerrung), ähnlich wie eine optische Illusion. Ist eigtl ziemlich interessant wieviele kognitive Verzerrungen es gibt.


----------



## HardlineAMD (15. Januar 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinn_und_Sinnlichkeit_(1995)
Meine Frau hat ihn geliebt. 
Äußerst wandlungsfähig und glaubwürdig. 
Zwei Shocking Moments:
Bowie und Rickman. Beide 69.
R.I.P.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2016)

Maiernator schrieb:


> ... Ist eigtl ziemlich interessant wieviele kognitive Verzerrungen es gibt.


Und vor allem: langsam, aber sicher kommt man in das Alter, wo man selber unter denen sein kann, die rein vom Ablaufdatum her abtreten müssen - dh jedes Jahr kommen einem die Tode als realistischere Ankündigung der eigenen Sterblichkeit vor.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

Wenn man es so sieht. Obwohl in letzter Zeit gefühlt viele zu früh abtreten mußten (im Hinblick auf die aktuelle Lebenserwartung).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Obwohl in letzter Zeit gefühlt viele zu früh abtreten mußten (im Hinblick auf die aktuelle Lebenserwartung).



Erzähl das mal dem 27 Club.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

27 Club? Kenn ich nicht...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 27 Club? Kenn ich nicht...



Kurt Cobain, Amy Winehouse, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison, Brian Jones, um nur einige zu nennen.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/27_Club


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

Ah so. 90% Suizidanteil dabei.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah so. 90% Suizidanteil dabei.


15/50 = 90% ...?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

Von den hier genannten. Nicht die komplette Liste. Die müßte ich erst einmal sehen.

Der Anteil an Suizid/Drogen ist lt. wiki sehr hoch. Und bei den Verkehrsunfällen würde ich noch vorsichtige Fragezeichen dahinter setzen. Da könnten auch Suizide drunter sein.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Von den hier genannten.


OK und wie kommt man da bei sechs genannten Namen auf 90%? 
Mal abgesehen davon, daß Ertrinken und Herzstillstand durchaus normale Todesursachen sein können, die lediglich auf einem ungesunden Lebenswandel basieren, was aber immer noch was anderes ist als "Selbstmord zu begehen".


----------



## LSD-Goat (15. Januar 2016)

Falls jemand noch einen tollen Film mit Alan Rickman sucht den er *höchst wahrscheinlich* noch nicht kennt, dem kann ich abseits des ganzen Mainstreams "Snow Cake" empfehlen, anspruchsvolles Independent Kino mit Starbesetzung. Vllt die bessere Art ihn in Gedenken zu halten statt als Snape oder Gruber


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> OK und wie kommt man da bei sechs genannten Namen auf 90%?
> Mal abgesehen davon, daß Ertrinken und Herzstillstand durchaus normale Todesursachen sein können, die lediglich auf einem ungesunden Lebenswandel basieren, was aber immer noch was anderes ist als "Selbstmord zu begehen".



Ich rede von den die Matthias direkt aufgeführt hatte. Und da waren Amy Winehouse Alkohol (mit starkem Suizidverdacht), Kurt Cobain (Suizid), Hendrix (Drogen), Janis Joplin afaik auch. Jim Morrison ebenfalls starker Drogenverdacht (wenn auch nicht bewiesen). Einzig bei Brian Jones schwanken die Theorien zwischen Ertrinken und Ermordung.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich rede von den die Matthias direkt aufgeführt hatte. Und da waren Amy Winehouse Alkohol (mit starkem Suizidverdacht), Kurt Cobain (Suizid), Hendrix (Drogen), Janis Joplin afaik auch. Jim Morrison ebenfalls starker Drogenverdacht (wenn auch nicht bewiesen). Einzig bei Brian Jones schwanken die Theorien zwischen Ertrinken und Ermordung.


"Drogenverdacht" ist aber was anderes als "Selbstmord". Und die offizielle Version von Morrisons Todesursache ist nun mal "Herzstillstand" und daß Brian Jones ertrunken ist.
Ändert alles nix daran, daß man mit 16% pro Person schon _sehr _krumm rechnen muß, um auf 90% zu kommen.


----------

